# Battery question?



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I start a 2stroke 25hp Yamaha (2006) with a very small atv battery. It has a charging system while running so I never need to charge the battery at home.

I do NOT run all the other electronics you mentioned however


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Just check your manual for the cranking amp requirements.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

backbone said:


> Just check your manual for the cranking amp requirements.


Yes I can but I was really wondering about the other accessories.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

IMO they won't draw enough current to hurt anything.
I run all those accessories on mine and have never had any issues, although I am running a F60.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

backbone said:


> IMO they won't draw enough current to hurt anything.
> I run all those accessories on mine and have never had any issues, although I am running a F60.


So you run all of your accessories off a waverunner battery with no problems? Not real sure why marine batteries are so big and heavy and other power sport batteries are small. But I don't know alot about batteries. My Yamaha waverunner has alot larger engine than the f25.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I ran an Odyssey PC 625 on a 50 Etec for years. Only time I had problems were on really cool mornings. I had to jump it several times at the ramp and then the rest of the day it did fine.


----------

